# Photo Tourney: Sky



## Justin

*EDIT*: Could a mod change the thread title? I accidentally put voting. Stupid me. 

Any photo where the sky is prominent 

Rules:
Playing this tournament is simple:

A tournament involves 11 different members max.
The winner of the last tournament will give a theme, and those who want to participate will post their pictures (Only one per person). Please, No more than eleven participants total.

When all participants have entered their picture in the tournament (please submit a link along with your picture), I will then create another thread to vote on the pictures via a poll. Located in the Off Topic sub forum.

Further Rules:
- No spot saving; you will only be counted if you have a picture submitted.
- Only one picture may be posted at a time, if you decide to change it, please edit the original post.
- No posting an image that has previously won a competition.
- When voting you are not allowed to vote for your own submission.

So in brief:
- Users who wish to participate please post your image within this thread followed by a link to the image source.
- If entering a slightly computer manipulated photo, please post the original along with it so users who are voting can see the difference.
- After eleven participants have entered the tournament, a second thread will be made with a poll to vote on the pictures.


Winners will simply be the one who gets the most votes (please no voting for yourself). He/she will then create another thread in which they propose a different theme for the next tournament.

Please resize your pictures to an acceptable resolution.
This tournament will have 4 days of voting.

You are permitted to change your image but if you could just change the URL in your original post and leave an edited comment with it.

Have fun & enjoy.


----------



## Justin

mine
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jnskyliner34/5736483453


----------



## voyagerfan99

You should be able to change the thread title under "Edit"

Anyway, here's my entry for the moment:


----------



## Justin

ah. thanks!


----------



## speedyink

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs71/i/2011/142/5/5/infinity_by_speedyink-d1ftr48.jpg


----------



## Fatback

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5268/5593973420_3400034cb4_b.jpg


----------



## MBGraphics

Here's mine for now:

http://www.m-b-photos.com/Portfolio/Landscapes/IMG1829/979806012_NZMw2-XL.jpg


----------



## Punk

http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q120/webbenji/sunsetmai20112.jpg


----------



## vroom_skies




----------



## Laquer Head




----------



## voyagerfan99

Speedy, you totally kicked my butt there


----------



## El DJ

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5060/5453891336_4a0f850b5c_b.jpg


----------



## Apoc

http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j383/apoc10/Nature/?action=view&current=GEDC0268.jpg


----------



## Justin

1 more!


----------



## speedyink

voyagerfan99 said:


> Speedy, you totally kicked my butt there



Lol, sorry.  That was taken on my cell phone too *salt*


----------



## voyagerfan99

speedyink said:


> Lol, sorry.  That was taken on my cell phone too *salt*





Wow. That's one damn good cell phone! Mine was taken with my old Kodak P&S.

EDIT: Now that I look at it again, I can see the poor quality


----------



## mihir

Damn I am travelling tomm by plane(till then this contest would have been finished),otherwise would have won this easily.


----------



## Ramodkk

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5170/5382167439_43849fa9a4_b.jpg


----------



## voyagerfan99

That's 11!


----------



## Justin

http://www.computerforum.com/196009-photo-tourney-voting-sky.html


----------

